# Firehole Outdoors?



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Getting back to tying after a couple years, with a couple Southern WV trips in the near future! I have always tied on Umpqua, Orvis Tactical, and Daiichi hooks. The question I have are the Firehole Sticks good quality? I have also been looking at their beads and collars since they have an extensive color palette!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

mountainbikingrn said:


> Getting back to tying after a couple years, with a couple Southern WV trips in the near future! I have always tied on Umpqua, Orvis Tactical, and Daiichi hooks. The question I have are the Firehole Sticks good quality? I have also been looking at their beads and collars since they have an extensive color palette!


If you look close enough, you'll find people who claim they have had bend-out issues with Firehole hooks. I've been using them for many years, I have had zero bend outs. I think they are great hooks, I use a lot of different models they sell for everything from bass to carp to trout. I'm not super brand-loyal when it comes to anything. I know people who "only use brand X" for everything. I use a lot of hooks from Firehole, Hanak, Daiichi, Umpqua, and I can't say I have had issues with any of those.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks Cream, read both positive and negative reviews (as with everything these days) and just wanted to get a trusted opinion!


----------



## redband (Mar 28, 2015)

Firehole is my go to for most hooks these days. I've never had any issues with them bending out.


----------

